# 48 foot gooseneck??



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Ran across this on CraigsList today. I must say this is a first for me - didn't know they made goosenecks that long. 40' is the longest I have seen. Don't think I could get it in the driveway without tearing a gate and about 50' of fence out, LOL

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/grd/4973478827.html


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Around here the frame or the tail would spend more time on the ground than the tires.

Only 10k axles. If you plan on filling the deck, you better be hauling something lite.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What do you haul 48' of thats within the dual 10k capacity?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

My 30 foot gooseneck with 12k axles has more capacity for weight then that trailer.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JMT said:


> Around here the frame or the tail would spend more time on the ground than the tires.
> 
> Only 10k axles. If you plan on filling the deck, you better be hauling something lite.


I guess if you have a business of hauling bubblewrap it would be fine.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

What can you haul within capacity? The trailer.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Also packing peanuts.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd love to have it......may give em a call, you interested Rockmart?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I would be very tempted to move the axles forward a few feet to help balance it a bit. That would load up the rear end of a pickup truck the way it is now.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

My neighbor has a 40 foot one that he hauls hay around with. He pulls it with a single axle semi. He loads it up with about 45 3x3 bales.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Teslan said:


> My neighbor has a 40 foot one that he hauls hay around with. He pulls it with a single axle semi. He loads it up with about 45 3x3 bales.


I don't blame him a bit.

A trailer that big and you have plenty of go and no whoa.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> I don't blame him a bit.
> A trailer that big and you have plenty of go and no whoa.


That's what I'd do.....getn bundles outa the field would be easy.....single layer, no straps.....


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> What do you haul 48' of thats within the dual 10k capacity?


I would bet the trailer hauled 4x8 sheets of foam board insulation.... If rockmart or somedevildawg inquires about maybe they will report back to us.... I sure don't know what somedevildawg would do with it .. besides use it as a stage for the bands at... his summer fest concerts.. He has a ford truck.. he will have to blindfold that truck when he goes to hook on to it.. other wise that truck will do 1 of 2 things ... roll over and die .. or run away like a scared rabbit


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I'd love to have it......may give em a call, you interested Rockmart?


No, not interested. I just found it unusual to see a trailer that long. Go for it.

If I had it, I'd just get it hung up on the railroad tracks


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> What do you haul 48' of thats within the dual 10k capacity?


Maybe for some of these hotshot haulers who need space capacity more than weight capacity like pipe?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sign companies get them around here. Rarely have more than a couple of light poles or sign boards on them. Also the lobster pot haulers have 30+ footers with only 7000 lb axles on them. Tiny little frames on those ones.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> Maybe for some of these hotshot haulers who need space capacity more than weight capacity like pipe?


I was thinking pipe also.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Could haul 12 bundles (252 bales) approx 12k #......no need to strap and move em purty quick


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I just know that is way to big for me .. my 32' is to long for the hills here have drug the tail a few times


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

I bet they bought and sold pallets or something of that nature? Or poly pipe.

Trey


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> I'd love to have it......may give em a call, you interested Rockmart?


I know your gon'a buy it devildawg... give us a update on what it hauled


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a 45 foot gooseneck. Not as hard as you think to get in and out. It's hard to load correctly at first. It's extremely helpful for loading straw and hay because you don't have to stack very high to get a full load. Also very nice for hauling lightweight pallets which I also did. Pretty good at driving up and down the fields attached to the tractor also for picking up bale bandits of straw too. Lots of advantages and disadvantages. I was planning to purchase a single axle but I ended up not doing that but it does well behind the f450.


----------



## born2ride (Sep 1, 2014)

I am looking for 30 footer or so 14-18k . They are pricey here!


----------

